

Gambling, sex, Asperger's and my twin con-man brother - andrewbadera
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/gambling-sex-aspergers-and-my-twin-con-man-brother/article1269317/

======
dkarl
Con men with Asperger's? Call me cynical, but it sounds like another way to
play on the sympathies of the people they conned -- people who fall for nerds.
Sympathy from their victims will help them avoid the most aggressive
prosecution and sentencing. Either that, or they're compensating _really_
well. Modeling a stranger's mind is the key to this kind of deception.

~~~
marcusbooster
I was under the impression that people with Asperger's tend to be _really_
honest, to an abrasive fault. Not that deception is out of the question, just
not the norm.

~~~
Freaky
Autism/Asperger's is a spectrum disorder; there's plenty of wiggle room,
especially in adulthood.

------
michael_dorfman
I've been coincidentally re-reading "The Big Con" (highly recommended), and it
is amazing to see how little things have changed.

------
DTrejo
Please remove " - The Globe and Mail" from the title, since it says that
afterward anyway. Thanks

------
Tichy
So they are andrewbadera's twin brothers?

